# hunting with 5/8 steel



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys 

i was thinking on ordering 5/8 steel ball bearing for hunting rabbits this week and i never hunted with steel so is it a a a good choice for rabbits

Thanks yalls answer will help alot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sure, if you can put enough power behind them.


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

M.J said:


> Sure, if you can put enough power behind them.


As MJ says, if you can ensure that the power is delivered down range then they would be more than adequate.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I think 1/2 inch steel is plenty adequate. And I think 5/8 inch steel is overkill.

Compare their weights: http://americandad.biz/chromechart.htm

1/2 inch steel is about 8.4 grams or about 130 grains.

5/8 inch steel is about 16.4 grams or about 253 grains.

Frankly, shooting a 253 grain projectile in a slingshot is problematic for most folks. With ammo that heavy, you are going to need some very skookum bands ... and they will be a pain to pull. A 130 grain projectile will give you higher velocities at lower draw weights, which will translate into better accuracy. And that 130 grain projectile will certainly do the job on rabbits.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok charles i will than think on ordering 1/2 inch than i will be useing tubes for hunting with them


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

By the way ... I really like that slingshot you use for your avatar. Is that a hanging man?

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes it is a hanging man with a cows hoof on it thanks


----------

